# CO 91 asphalt overlays



## JoeProRacer (Dec 26, 2004)

highway 91 between Copper Mountain and Leadville is being overlayed in places. Be careful while riding the paved shoulders as the new asphalt does not go all the way to the edge. A ridge runs down the center of the shoulder about where bicyclists ride. With the cost of asphalt and the size of the paving machine being way too small, well that's how it's turned out.


----------



## stlutz (Jan 6, 2005)

Have you contacted Bicycle Colorado about this issue? CDOT has said in the past they don't do this (if I'm understanding your correctly). Of course, their policies may have changed under Gov. Ritter. Anyhow, it's always good to make sure that advocacy groups know about such problems since they communicate with CDOT regularly.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I rode CRMBT last week (Aug 3-9). One day we went from Leadville to Frisco via highway 24 and it had several miles of construction soon after Leadville. They were watering so it was wet and nasty.

A couple of days later we rode from Frisco through Leadville on 91. I really don't recall any problems with the road. 

Maybe it was because the *(&%^&#%[email protected] dump trucks NEVER pulled over and having them roar by only a few feet away (at best) was distracting me.


----------



## JoeProRacer (Dec 26, 2004)

Yeah I was at some CDOT meeting years ago where they wanted to get a poll of how popular area roads were with cyclists. Maybe to avoid doing that. I can find out from CDOT what the current policy is since I do work for them... but whatever complaints come up, hey, I just do what the bosses say.


----------



## tour (Jun 4, 2008)

the road still sucks. pea gravel was laid down in sections, and on the shoulders, it is still very loose. topping it off, no road lines have been painted, so you cant see when it will be loose gravel, and the drivers have no line to separate you from the traffic that is going much faster than the speed limit.

im taking leadville off my places to ride list. it isnt save at all without the lines. in better news, loveland pass was great today


----------

